# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  House of Cards

## Life

Breaking Bad,Dexter նայելուց հետո կարելի ա մտածել որ վերջ,էլ նայելու բան չկա...բայց ի ուրախություն բոլորիս էդպես չի  :Hands Up:  

Ամբիցիոզ  դեմոկրատ կոնգրեսական Ֆրենկ Անդերվուդը օգնում է Գարեթ Ուոկերին  դառնալ ԱՄՆ - ի նախագահ,որի դիմաց նրան խոստանում են պետքարտուղարի պաշտոնը:Սակայն, ընտրություններից հետո, նախագահի աշխատակազմի ղեկավար Լինդա Վասքեզը հաղորդում է Անդերվուդին, որ նա չի ստանա խոստացված պաշտոնը:Դավաճանություն կատաղած Ֆրենկը եւ նրա կինը պատրաստ են անել ամեն ինչ, որպեսզի վրեժխնդիր լինեն նորաթուխ նախագահից:

*Տարեթիվ* - 2013 – ... 2 սեզոն (13 x 2)
*Երկիր* - ԱՄՆ
*Ժանր* - Քաղաքական դրամա
*Գլխավոր դերերում* - Կեվին Սպեյսի , Ռոբին Ռայթ , Մայքլ Կելլի , Մայքլ Գիլլ


 




Հ.Գ. Ժող ջան շատ լավ սերալ ա,չեք փոշմանի  :Smile:  : Ի դեպ 3րդ սեզոնը արդեն նկարվումա:Առաջին ու երկրորդ սեզոնը լավ որակով ու Первый канал-ի պրոֆ դուբլյաժով տոռենտներում կա  :Wink:

----------

Norton (07.05.2014), Yevuk (15.03.2014), Աթեիստ (25.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (24.03.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հանուն Ֆինչերի ու Սպեյսիի սկսում եմ  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.03.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Շատ լավն ա, մի քանի էպիզոդ նոն ստոպ կլանված նայեցի։ Սպեյսին վերջն ա, հատկապես երբ ամենալարված պահերին խախտում է չորրորդ պատը ու սկսում խոսել դիտողների հետ  :Jpit: 

Բայց ԲԲ-ի ու Դեքստերի հետ համեմատությունն անտեղի է, սա լրիվ ուրիշ օպերա է։ Ավելի շուտ GoT է հիշեցնում առանց սեքսի ու մագիայի  :Jpit:

----------

Life (25.03.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վայ քո արա, պարզվում ա Քլերի դերասանուհին Սանտա Բարբարայի Քելլին ա  :Jpit:  Բայց ինչ լավ ա պահպանվել, ես կարծում էի հիմա սպիտակած պառավ պիտի լիներ  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Վայ քո արա, պարզվում ա Քլերի դերասանուհին Սանտա Բարբարայի Քելլին ա  Բայց ինչ լավ ա պահպանվել, ես կարծում էի հիմա սպիտակած պառավ պիտի լիներ


Ռոբին Րայթը սպիտակած մազերով պառա՞վ   :Blink: 
Դու իրեն մենակ Սանտա Բարբարայից գիտե՞ս։

----------

impression (26.04.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռոբին Րայթը սպիտակած մազերով պառա՞վ  
> Դու իրեն մենակ Սանտա Բարբարայից գիտե՞ս։


Ես ի՞նչ մեղք ունեմ, որ իմ մոտ էն տպավորությունն ա, որ Սանտա Բարբարայի ամբողջ cast-ը կամ թոշակի ա գնացել, կամ մեռել ա  :Jpit:  Նոր նայում էի Ռոբին Րայթի ֆիլմոգրաֆիան, տեսածս ֆիլմերից մի քանիսում կա, բայց առանձնապես շատ չէր տպավորվել, որ հետաքրքրվեի թե ինքն ով ա ու էլ որտեղ ա խաղացել  :Jpit:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ուրեմն Ֆորեստ Գամփը հե՞չ:

----------

impression (26.04.2014)

----------


## Nihil

էն որ բաժինը չէի նայել, ուրախ բացեցի` մտածելով, թե սա Radiohead-ի համանուն երգի մասին ա, բայց պարզվեց չէ: համենայն դեպս հետաքրքրեց, կնայեմ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Առաջին սեզոնն ավելի լավն էր, քան երկրորդը ։)

----------


## impression

rutracker-ում չկա, օնլայն ինչքան փորձեցի նայել, մի օյին էկավ, մենակ seasonwar-ում ստացվեց նայել մի 20 րոպե, էն էլ հետո դա էլ փչացավ...  :Sad:  մանթո նստած եմ, ահավոր լավն ա էրևում, դե Սփեյսիի կերպարն արդեն հերիք ա, որ իմ ջանը քոր ընկնի: ինչ անեմ, օգնեք, նորմալ լինկ տվեք, մարդիկ

----------

Աթեիստ (03.04.2014)

----------


## Life

*impression*, 1 սեզոն / 2 սեզոն

----------

impression (03.04.2014)

----------


## impression

Ռուսսոն բայց շատ քաղցրարուն լակոտ էր  :Sad:

----------


## Norton

Երկու սեզոնը նայել եմ 2 օրում, շատ լավն էր՝ իհարկե չի կարելի ասել, որ բոլոր սերիաները նույն հետաքրքրությունն ունեին, բայց ընդհանուր կլանված նայել եմ ամբողջը։ 
Սպասում եմ 3-րդ սեզոնին  :Smile:

----------


## impression

> Առաջին սեզոնն ավելի լավն էր, քան երկրորդը ։)


ինձ համար հակառակն էր, երկրորդը լրիվ խայտառակ լավն էր

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ինձ համար հակառակն էր, երկրորդը լրիվ խայտառակ լավն էր


Լիլ, Ֆարգոն սկսի նայել՝ ցինիզմի ու սև հումորի ահռելի պորցիաների համար։ Քեզ հաստատ դուր կգա  :Smile:

----------


## Life

Արդեն հասանելի ա 4-րդ սեզոնը։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

հա ու առաջին սերիայի առաջին կերպարի՝ էն մաստուրբացիայով զբաղվող անասունի անունը Գագիկ ա  :LOL:

----------


## Life

> հա ու առաջին սերիայի առաջին կերպարի՝ էն մաստուրբացիայով զբաղվող անասունի անունը Գագիկ ա


Armenian Power-ից ա դատելով տատուների բազմազանությունից ու բովանդակությունից  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Armenian Power-ից ա դատելով տատուների բազմազանությունից ու բովանդակությունից


Հա, հետո Armenian Power-ի անունն էլ տվեցին  :Jpit:

----------


## Life

Վերջի 4-րդ սեզոնը ընդհանրապես դուր չեկավ շատ թույլ էր մնացածի ֆոնին։ Անցած սեզոնների պես դրայվի մեջ չէր պահում, տեղ տեղ աչքդ սկսում էր կպնել  :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Վերջի 4-րդ սեզոնը ընդհանրապես դուր չեկավ շատ թույլ էր մնացածի ֆոնին։ Անցած սեզոնների պես դրայվի մեջ չէր պահում, տեղ տեղ աչքդ սկսում էր կպնել


Իսկ ինձ դզեց, էն աստիճանի որ երկու օրում վերջացրի։ Քլեյրը մի այլ կարգի լավն ա, հիմա նույնիսկ Ֆրենքից ավելի շատ ա դուրս գալիս։

----------


## Chuk

Ես կյանքից հետ եմ մնացել, չորրորդը լրի՞վ կա, թե՞ նոր ա սկսվել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես կյանքից հետ եմ մնացել, չորրորդը լրի՞վ կա, թե՞ նոր ա սկսվել:


Արտ, Netflix-ի սերիալն ա, իրենք ամբողջ սեզոնը մի օրում են դնում, սպասելու կարիք չկա։

----------

Chuk (08.03.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, Netflix-ի սերիալն ա, իրենք ամբողջ սեզոնը մի օրում են դնում, սպասելու կարիք չկա։


Անկեղծ, չգիտեի, որ կարող ա որևէ սերիալի բոլոր սերիաները մի օրում դրվեն: Թռա նայելու  :Smile:

----------


## Life

5-րդ սեզոնը ամբողջությամ ՝ տոռենտ , օնլայն

----------

Chilly (05.06.2017), Jarre (17.06.2017)

----------

